# The japanese thread



## JPdensetsu (Jun 17, 2008)

???????????????????????!


----------



## NINTENDO DS (Jun 17, 2008)

oops never mind.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 17, 2008)

you may speak english too


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

يسيتلا اتيرلعالار


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 17, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> ?????? ??????????


what is Seattle Atiralar?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 17, 2008)

It's me middle name.
Kais Seattle Atiralar Atwi.
I would start an arabic thread,but my keyboard isn't labeled in arabic so it takes me a whil to write stuff.


يا حيؤان


----------



## moozxy (Jun 17, 2008)

디스 이스 스투핃


----------



## Jax (Jun 17, 2008)

kawaii desu ne dattebayo


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 17, 2008)

它的搞笑


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 17, 2008)

мун-спик


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 17, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> ???-????


It's in russian.

Haves anyone a good transl patch of taiko no tatsujin ? ( It's offtopic)


----------



## Endogene (Jun 17, 2008)

dobo arigato mister roboto








dobo


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 17, 2008)

Ogenki dess ka ?


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 17, 2008)

NARUTO


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, if someone have a subject where we can speak over it ? 




 (in an asian language) or engrish


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 17, 2008)

what's so cool about japanese people anyway ? 

there are no samurai's anymore and that was the best thing about that whole Island


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 17, 2008)

Japan is the best land ever !!! (the games, all things)


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 17, 2008)

Keviii94 said:
			
		

> Japan is the best land ever !!! (the games, all things)



Japan is not the best land ever its not even that special


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 17, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> Keviii94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's your favorite ?


----------



## xalphax (Jun 17, 2008)

soo.... you are from japan but reside in belgium?


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 17, 2008)

Keviii94 said:
			
		

> Lyuse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know I guess I like Holland


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 17, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> soo.... you are from japan but reside in belgium?
> I"m really from belgium
> But i set it there
> 
> ...


Nou zeg is me dat effe schrikken !! (It's dutch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Harumy (Jun 17, 2008)

Não percebo nada do que vocês estão a dizer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (portuguese)

This thread should be "The Multi-language thread"


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah that's good international communition

Can anyone set the title to International thread


----------



## xJonny (Jun 17, 2008)

Keviii94 said:
			
		

> I'm a little bit japanese



Cool, how?

P.S. This isn't general consoles discussion, more like offtopic.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 17, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> Keviii94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually go to japan, that makes me a litte bit Japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to bed now it's late. 11.05PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speak your own language !!! Yeah


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 17, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nou zeg is me dat effe schrikken !! (It's dutch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waarom? ik woon hier al heel lang en ben het leuk gaan vinden


----------



## tomqman (Jun 17, 2008)

海外オークション代行ココビッドにイーベイでの入札・出品はお任せください！ご購入からお手元に商品が届くまで皆様の楽しいオークションライフを全面的にサポートいたします。 国内で入手不可能なものも海外オークションや海外ショップなら掘り出し物が


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jun 17, 2008)

Keviii94 said:
			
		

> OK, if someone have a subject where we can speak over it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NANIGAMITERUNDA BOYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

saying japan is the best country in the world is exaggerating a bit. but i love anime, manga, video games, and japanese/asian women, so yeah i like it alot too rofl. o and *ahem*

*NANI?!*

EDIT: ninja>samurai


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 18, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> what's so cool about japanese people anyway ?
> 
> there are no samurai's anymore and that was the best thing about that whole Island


Nintendo.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 18, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jij kan nederlands


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 18, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????????????


????????????


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 18, 2008)

why japanese people use a bigger point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Lyuse (Jun 18, 2008)

Keviii94 said:
			
		

> Lyuse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tuurlijk 

makkelijke taal kun je lekker snel oppikken


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 18, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> Keviii94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vinft jij dat Japans is echt moelijk !!!
Nederlands ook


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 18, 2008)

Come on all Asian people thread !!


----------

